# Problema con un ups marca Apc  1000va



## miguelgamonal (Jul 8, 2016)

Hola tengo un problema con un ups  marca apc modelo de 1000va al encenderlo me aparece una falla de overload  le he revisado los mosfet y estan bien los reles los condensadores y los diodos estan bien y sigue apareciendo la falla quisiera que apoyen con ese problema gracias


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jul 9, 2016)

En mi taller trabajo a menudo con UPS de marca APC, distintos modelos que presentan el fallo de Overload, pero no con ese modelo en concreto. El modelo mas grande con el que trabajo, el de 800VA, con cambiar los pequeños condensadores electrolíticos smd que estan por la zona lógica de la placa suele funcionar. Si no es eso suelen ser los mosfets de la etapa push-pull si no recuerdo mal.

EDIT: Creo que este esquemático es el tuyo, verifica el modelo exacto por si acaso.


----------



## miguelgamonal (Jul 10, 2016)

Hola sigo con el mismo problema  ya he revisado de nuevo los mosfet uno por uno y todos estan bien  de los capacitores desearia q me envies ma detalles mi tarjeta es diferente a los diagrama q me me mandastes  gracias por la ayuda


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jul 11, 2016)

Si el diagrama es diferente entonces revisa cual es el modelo exacto de tu unidad, suele venir en una pegatina pequeña blanca debajo, a ver si puedo encontrar el diagrama correcto.
De todas maneras saca unas fotos de la placa si puedes


----------



## miguelgamonal (Jul 11, 2016)

Hola este es la tarjeta los mosfet estas retirados


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jul 11, 2016)

Es bastante parecida a las que trabajo yo. Los condensadores que te decia son los electrolíticos a la derecha en la foto, no se exactamente cuales en ese modelo, pero prueba a cambiarlos todos, no son demasiados.


----------



## miguelgamonal (Jul 13, 2016)

hola he medido los capacitores electrolitico en la tarjeta y todos me marcan su capacidad o es necesario retirarlos  te envio las fotos de los capacitores que he revisado y el modelo de mi tarjeta



eso son los capacitores que he revisado



este es el modelo de mi tarjeta


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jul 13, 2016)

¿Estas completamente seguro de que las baterias están  bien? He encontrado que el problema del Overload en algunas unidades venia por unas baterias defectuosas.


----------



## miguelgamonal (Jul 13, 2016)

este es el modelo de mi ups

si las baterias lo he medido su voltaje y tiene 12 volteos


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jul 13, 2016)

Midiendo sólo el voltaje no te aseguras de que funcionen bien. ¿Durante cuanto tiempo las has usado y que tienes normalmente conectado a la UPS?


----------



## miguelgamonal (Jul 13, 2016)

cuando lo fui a revisar encontre un ventilador conectado  pero el ups  lo habian puesto a funcionar despues de tiempo, el ups   prende normal despues de 5 seg se pone en overload


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jul 13, 2016)

Si nunca han cambiado las baterias creo que seria el momento apropiado.


----------



## miguelgamonal (Ago 7, 2016)

hola amigo cambie dos mosfet y me funciono 15minutos luego comenzo de nuevo con la falla tu crees que deba cambiar todos los mosfet


----------

